# nieudana kompilacja openoffice 3.1.1

## nUmer_inaczej

Witam!

Zakładam ten wątek w "Polish OTW" ponieważ rozwiązaniu problemu może posłużyć znajomość j.angielskiego. Próbowałem rozgryźć problem przy użyciu translatora ale wychodzą mi jakieś bzdury.

Otóż po kilku godzinach kompilacji proces kończy się błędem: 

```
Entering /var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.1.1/work/ooo/build/ooo310-m19/sw/util

Compiling: sw/unxlngx6/misc/sw_dflt_version.c

Compiling: sw/unxlngx6/misc/swd_dflt_version.c

Compiling: sw/unxlngx6/misc/swui_dflt_version.c

Compiling: sw/unxlngx6/misc/msword_dflt_version.c

Compiling: sw/unxlngx6/misc/vbaswobj_dflt.uno_version.c

Compiling: sw/unxlngx6/misc/docx_dflt_version.c

Making:    swall.lib

Making:    swui.lib

Making:    libswlx.so

Making:    libswdlx.so

Making:    libswuilx.so

Making:    libmswordlx.so

Making:    libvbaswobjlx.uno.so

Making:    libdocxlx.so

Making:    swen-US.res

Making:    swpl.res

using rsc multi-res feature

Module 'sw' delivered successfully. 267 files copied, 0 files unchanged

1 module(s): 

   xmlsecurity

need(s) to be rebuilt

Reason(s):

ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.1.1/work/ooo/build/ooo310-m19/xmlsecurity/util

Attention: if you build and deliver the above module(s) you may prolongue your the build issuing command "build --from xmlsecurity"

rmdir /tmp/17467

make: *** [stamp/build] Error 1

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: app-office/openoffice-3.1.1 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 5226:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       make || die "Build failed"

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   Build failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.1.1/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.1.1/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m 

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME=""

JAVACFLAGS="" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

```

Zgodnie z zaleceniami próbowałem przeinstalować z MAKEOPTS="-j1" - również niewiele to pomogło.

Openoffice próbuję skompilować z następującymi flagami

```
[ebuild  N    ] app-office/openoffice-3.1.1  USE="bash-completion cups dbus gtk nsplugin opengl pam (-aqua) -binfilter -debug -eds -gnome -gstreamer -java (-kde) -ldap -mono -odk -templates" LINGUAS="en pl -af -ar -as_IN -be_BY -bg -bn -br -brx -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -dgo -dz -el -en_GB -en_US -en_ZA -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -id -it -ja -ka -kk -km -kn_IN -ko -kok -ks -ku -lt -mai -mk -ml_IN -mn -mni -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -oc -or_IN -pa_IN -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -sa_IN -sat -sd -sh -sk -sl -sr -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -uz -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 425,559 kB

```

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E7500_@_2.93GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 30 Sep 2009 13:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d /usr/X11R6/bin/startx"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.leaseweb.com/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/roslin"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 audiofile bash-completion berkdb bindist bl bogofilter branding bzip2 caps cdparanoia cdr cli cpudetection cracklib crypt cups curl custom-cflags custom-cpuopts daemon dbus dga divx dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread emerge encode ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gimp gmplayer gpm gtk hal iconv imlib isdnlog jack jfs jpeg ladspa libcaca libsamplerate lirc lm_sensors logrotate loop-aes mad mmx mmxext modplug modules mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib musepack ncurses netjack nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs nvidia ogg oggvorbis openal opengl openmp pam pcre perl png portaudio ppds pppd pvr python qt-static rar readline reflection reiserfs ruby sdl session slang sndfile sounds speex spell spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl ssse3 svg symlink sysfs tcpd threads truetype unicode userlocales v4l v4l2 vim-pager vim-syntax vim-with-x vorbis wavepack wavpack wma xface xlockrc xorg xprint xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="usb-audio" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" LIRC_DEVICES="devinput" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

PORTAGE_TMPDIR=`90GB'

Proszę o pomoc - w razie potrzeby oczywiście udostępnię potrzebne info o systemie.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Moved from Polish OTW to Polskie forum (Polish).

Belliash, po cholerę się w ogóle wypowiadać jak się nie ma nic pomocnego (i ciekawego  :Evil or Very Mad:  ) do powiedzenia?

----------

## Arfrever

 *nUmer_inaczej wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Entering /var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.1.1/work/ooo/build/ooo310-m19/sw/util
> 
> ...

 

Jeśli problem jest wciąż aktualny, to może zgłoś to w Bugzilli.

Jedną z zalet używania app-office/openoffice jest to, że nie są używane wewnętrzne kopie starszych wersji bibliotek systemowych (np. dev-lang/python).

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

 *unK wrote:*   

> Ja wczoraj skompilowałem OOo bez problemu. Jedyną różnica pomiędzy twoimi flagami USE a moimi jest to, że ja mam włączoną flagę java.

 

Właśnie próbuję z włączoną javą której nie bardzo potrzebuje - w przeciwieństwie do openoffica (na jutro muszę napisać pracę kontrolną do szkoły) jeśli się wysypie zostaje mi binarka.

Co do bugzilli  - z moją znajomością języka trochę niezręcznie się tam poruszam.

----------

## Belliash

```
belliash@LAPEK / $ genlop -ti openoffice

 * app-office/openoffice

     Sat Oct  3 12:33:16 2009 >>> app-office/openoffice-3.1.1

       merge time: 1 hour, 48 minutes and 33 seconds.

   Total builds: 1

   Global build time: 1 hour, 48 minutes and 33 seconds.

   Info about currently installed ebuild:

   * app-office/openoffice-3.1.1

   Install date: Sat Oct  3 12:33:16 2009

   USE="binfilter cups dbus gtk nsplugin opengl pam -debug -eds -gnome -gstreamer -kde -ldap -mono -odk -templates"

   CFLAGS="-march=core2 -s -pipe -msse4.1 -mcx16 -msahf -fomit-frame-pointer -DGL_GLEXT_PROTOTYPES"
```

----------

